# Puppy Store on Fire



## Zippo12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so i waz at this mall in Jacksonville, and me and my boyfriend where going into a puppy store. And, all you could smell is _smoke._ So we go to the room with the supplies for the puppies and, in the corner, _a fire._ We ran out of the the store as soon as we could, seeing thick smoke. Thankfuly, no puppies or people got hurt. A few minutes later, the Fire Dept. came just in time.


----------



## Green (Aug 16, 2010)

that's a really sad title.

... brb sobbing over flaming puppies


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 16, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> that's a really sad title.
> 
> ... brb sobbing over flaming puppies


but the title is true unfortunately. DX

but puppies didnt get burnt. =3


----------



## Jester (Aug 16, 2010)

was*

Well, Glad there wasn't a puppy barbecue!


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 16, 2010)

*SIZZLE!!*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like We'll be eating Chinese tonight!


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 20, 2010)

hehe, yeah. xD


----------



## Evil Link (Aug 21, 2010)

So the hot dogs were undercooked then?


>___>


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2010)

O_o the I think the title made me derp..... poor puppies....


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 21, 2010)

I think just derp.


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, derp. x3


----------

